

Ask HN: Best launch strategies for a weekend project? And what I did till now. - 1p1e1

Hello fellow hackers,<p>I'm getting close to finishing the development phase of my weekend project (v0.1 of course), so I started wondering what would be the best launching strategy.<p>I've already read numerous articles on that topic which all mention: spreading it in your networks (FB, Twitter, G+), emailing the press, writing a blog, ads, etc. However, I want to hear your success stories. What did you do when you launched  your weekend project? Did it work? Is your weekend project a success? Links to the projects itself, blogs, etc. are more than welcome.<p>Let's make like a small weekend-project-how-to-launch together. :)<p>P.S. Little details on my weekend project: It's a time-optimizing advisor. It will help the user do his/her activities and cure his/hers procrastination. I believe it has something valuable to offer its users, since time is our most valuable resource. Till now I just started a personal blog (http://1p1e1.tumblr.com/) where I plan to eventually announce it. However, I definitely need more angles of attack over the problem defined above. :)
======
Jun8
The easiest (and, considering the context, best I think) way is to post a
"Show HN", together with some installation codes so that people can try and
give feedback. If the thing is good, you'll get great buzz. If it's not ready,
you'll get great feedback.

